# GTA ruined this song for me.



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 11, 2009)

Anybody ever have this happen? One of your favorite songs is on the soundtrack to one your favorite games, and when you're, say, cruising around Los Santos on a PCJ-600, listening to Public Enemy, it's too awesome to describe. Then you listen to the song normally, and it just doesn't feel the same.

This isn't just GTA, but pretty much any game with licensed music.


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep .... GTA Vice city did that for a number of songs for me. Can't listen to them unless i'm running around the game at top speed, kinda some adrenaline rush. don't own the game anymore, but still kinda miss those days.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Top speed on a NRG-900 tearing it around the countryside, when Welcome to the Jungle came on, it was epic. Pulling insane jumps and racing full pelt down the highways with Slash hammering out that epic solo, was insane.

THen i heard it on the radio a few hours later, it just felt... boring.

SA runied one of the greatest GnR tunes ever.

but then i got GH:III Legends of Rock, and it became awesome again


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Anybody ever have this happen? One of your favorite songs is on the soundtrack to one your favorite games, and when you're, say, cruising around Los Santos on a PCJ-600, listening to Public Enemy, it's too awesome to describe. Then you listen to the song normally, and it just doesn't feel the same.
> 
> This isn't just GTA, but pretty much any game with licensed music.


 You really bought into this whole gangsta glorification thing haven't you?


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Top speed on a NRG-900 tearing it around the countryside, when Welcome to the Jungle came on, it was epic. Pulling insane jumps and racing full pelt down the highways with Slash hammering out that epic solo, was insane.
> 
> THen i heard it on the radio a few hours later, it just felt... boring.
> 
> ...


 
It did that for me too.  GnR is a good band (though Axl Rose needs to die a slow, painful death), and that's a good song as well, but San Andreas ruined that song for me.  But oh well, I have other stuff I can listen to. ^^


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, movie, yes.
Burn it Down by Avenged Sevenfold in one of the Saw movies I saw (I've seen the first three). Hated it for a while.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> It did that for me too.  GnR is a good band (though Axl Rose needs to die a slow, painful death), and that's a good song as well, but San Andreas ruined that song for me.  But oh well, I have other stuff I can listen to. ^^



Yes Axl needs to be cruelly executed in a manner so evil, not even i can fathom how >:3
Chinese Democracy was... well... *facepaw*


Oh btw i just noticed your sig, Josh Homme ftw.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 11, 2009)

i loved listening to GnR while flying the CHOPPA, and i was dodging all these rockets, then i got hit in the tail right as the song was ending then i saw another heading straight for the front, bailed out right infornt of the damn in the desert and it was just awesome.


----------



## paxil rose (Sep 11, 2009)

_Paint It Black_ being on Guitar Hero was pretty lame, all those damn posers singing my favorite Stones song (but it being on Twisted Metal Black was fucking ace).

Then I actually got Guitar Hero, and the song is fun as hell to play. So that balanced it out.


----------



## Takun (Sep 11, 2009)

Can't say I really have.  Not directly.  I do get tired of not-really-Modest Mouse fans saying how much they love the band after only playing Float On on Rock Band(?).


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Can't say I really have. Not directly. I do get tired of not-really-Modest Mouse fans saying how much they love the band after only playing Float On on Rock Band(?).


 
Rock Band 2, yeah. Same with people who are like "I love Mastodon" or "I love Dream Theater" just because they heard "Colony of Birchmen" or "Panic Attack" on Rock Band 2. If you like one song, then great. Why not go out and listen to some more of their shit then?



An Lasair Rua said:


> Yes Axl needs to be cruelly executed in a manner so evil, not even i can fathom how >:3
> Chinese Democracy was... well... *facepaw*
> 
> 
> Oh btw i just noticed your sig, Josh Homme ftw.


 
Chinese Democracy sucked. Slash is gone, Axl should just give up and overdose on some sort of shitty drugs, pass out and die.  I knew I wasn't the only one who hates the guy. 

And yes indeed, Josh Homme ftw. He's my idol. ^^


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Vice City and San Andreas did this to me for a lot of songs. I can't help but swoon when I'm running bitches over to Billy Idol's "White Wedding."


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey when i hear a song on GH or Rockband, i go and listen to a couple more songs from said artist too.
thats how i got into Silversun Pickups, Rush, Alice in Chains, Muse etc. etc.

As with mastodon, i heard them supporting Metallica here and now im listening to them more and more

I also hate that Axl wont let any old GnR songs onto Guitar Hero anymore unless they pay him uber-awesome amounts of cash for it! *grr*

Edit: just saw on my ps3 clan forum
apperantly Josh Homme, Dave Ghrol and John Paul Jones are recording together....

Oh my God!!!!!! EPIC!!!!!!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 11, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Vice City and San Andreas did this to me for a lot of songs. I can't help but swoon when I'm running bitches over to Billy Idol's "White Wedding."



i love trucking through the desert to that song.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

Crazy in San Andreas, while climbing the mountain with a Vortex.. could survive all of the other crappy songs on Rose just to get that one xD


----------



## Bandy (Sep 12, 2009)

*While I was playing Rock Band often I couldn't listen to Don't Fear the Reaper without getting a big urge to go and start playing the game. XD*


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2009)

Anfdi tran ai ramn so far wasy.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Anfdi tran ai ramn so far wasy.


And then he tripped.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *While I was playing Rock Band often I couldn't listen to Don't Fear the Reaper without getting a big urge to go and start playing the game. XD*



I <3 that song.

Dont Stop Believing by Journey.

Used to be an epic tune, anytime my school would go play a rugby or Basketball match, we'd be singing that on the way down in the bus as our sort of 'theme tune'

Then it became DLC for Rockband, everyone got it, and got sick of evryone choosing it when online.
Now we dont sing it anymore at matches


----------

